# Legitimate GSD Breeder in Los Angeles



## JamesVL (Feb 9, 2015)

So the wife and I have just bought our first home, we have no children, but plan on having some in about 2-3 years. 

We are ready to start researching breeders, and meeting with them to discuss our desires in a future family member (GSD).

*Can you guys please recommend me some reputable breeders in the Los Angeles area? Hopefully some that are willing to allow my wife and I to meet them in person? Maybe even meet the parents and litter mates?*

I'm sure you all can appreciate that we want to go about doing this the proper way, we really want a breeder who can match a pup to us, even if we have to wait.

Thank you...


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Adlerstein. Anne Kent is on this board as Vandal.


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

losangelesworkingdogs.com

Radni Psi kennels. Run by Mike. Good guy. Great dogs. Very knowledgable.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

What do you know about MIke? How many dogs does he have? How long has he been in the fancy?


----------

